
Confirmed infected Covid-19 case growth conforms to a power law curve - P923
https://www.sciencedaily.com/releases/2020/04/200428112535.htm
======
P923
Researchers in Brazil analyzed the growth of confirmed infected COVID-19 cases
across four continents to better characterize the spread of the virus and
examine which strategies are effective in reducing its spread.

Their results, published in Chaos, from AIP Publishing, found the virus
commonly grows along a power law curve, in which the social, economic and
geographical features of a particular area affect the exponent to which the
infection spreads rather than affecting traits of the infection itself.

